# Franklin comp.



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 26, 2007)

All loaded and ready to go for the first comp of the year for me.  Woodman and Bruce have other commitments so I'm doing this one by myself, which should be interesting to say the least.  I have to go to Rochester today and Friday so my buddy is towing my pit up for me Friday and I'll meet him there around 4:30-5:00.  My other buddy was supposed to go too but he had a heart attack on Monday(he's 41).  They put a stent in and he's expected to be okay.  My thoughts will be with him and his family.  Look forward to seeing Witt, Aaron and Adrienne, Frypan and whoever else happens to show. Good luck to all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

First thoughts are for yer buddy.

Good luck man!
Go get'M!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2007)

Unleash the dogs of hell!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 26, 2007)

The BBQ effect and Swines and Bovines are also going down as well as Bustin loose. All of them are really good people who are such fun to be around. 

Give a holler at Darrin, Earl and Jason for me !

Wish we could have done it. 

Have a great time and good luck!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Luck Kevin...bring it home for the team, *BOY*


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking forward to having a beer with you and every one else who comes down.
Aaron


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 26, 2007)

Kick ass Bubba!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Luck.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck in Franklin, Kevin.  Take plenty of pics and post them when you get back!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 26, 2007)

We are all packed and ready to head out early in the am....we are a head of schedule and looking fowords to some pops with the foam on top with our fellow board members...


----------



## oompappy (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 26, 2007)

Bring the bacon home!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck there Kevin! OTHER COMMITMENTS???? That is an understatement.

Last Saturday: 170 people job for my church.

Yesterday: 370 people company lunch

Sunday : 150 person grad party.


two down, one to go!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck Kev!


----------



## john pen (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody heard anything ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

John, it's a little early to be drunk, even on the east coast.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=10259


----------



## john pen (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, how did I miss that..The problem is Im not drunk..just popped home from the campground to grab something and thought Id check..I will now go hang my head in shame and get shamelessly drunk...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

you're behind!


----------

